# Coats and Noises...questions!



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Chloe seems to be pretty silky all over, except her bum. What's up with that? Its very cottony and has gotten a little matted, I have been working on getting them out, but the cottony hair is a mess! I have a plan on that...but the question was, Do any of you have malts with "Combination" hair??

Also, I read someone has a malt that makes "Kitten" sounds. Chloe is often making noises that sound a lot like meowing, is that common in Maltese?? I know other dogs sometimes have characteristic noises... It's really cute, it makes us laugh every time, but it's just weird.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri's hair on his rear is definately quite fluffy. I have the groomer thin it out from time to time, and I always put extra grooming product on that area.
As for the other, I don't know but certainly wish Perri would mew instead of bark LOL!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia has what I call "puffy hips" everything else is pretty silky.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Tuffy had a short period of time when he was howling. It was a strange sound and I wasn't sure what the sound was until I caught him making it. He usually wouldn't make the sound in front of me. Have you seen her when she is making the sound?


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Stelkia Maltese @ Jun 22 2008, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595390


> Tuffy had a short period of time when he was howling. It was a strange sound and I wasn't sure what the sound was until I caught him making it. He usually wouldn't make the sound in front of me. Have you seen her when she is making the sound?[/B]



Oh yes, I have seen her do it. It's not really a howl. She seems to do it more when she is really happy, ie. her Daddy just got home from work, or we are going out in the car. It sort of looks like she's yawning while she makes the noise. It _really_ sounds like a Meow! 
LOL, she does howl at Thunder though! And she doesn't bark much, she makes squeaking sounds. The variety of noises that come out of this baby is just astonishing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think I know that noise! Tess makes the cutest little noise when she's happy or when she wants attention. It's a mix between a kitten purring and a Dove kinda sound LOL It's a really sweet little noise. Zoey howls when the phone rings and it's so funny. She hold her head up just like a big dog and howls! She starts on about the second ring every time. 

Zoey has a different coat on her back close to her tail. It's really strange, everything else is silky. I thought for a long time it was from the dryer because she's hard to dry and it seems like that area gets the most air. I switched products about a month ago and it's better!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I couldn't resist adding that Hercules imitates bird sounds when he wants my attention  Any other chirping malts out there?



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy makes strange little sounds as well. Little chirps and mews as well as the purr type growl that comes from the back of her throat - it's not really a growl.

Oddly my Havanese makes the little growly dove noise too!

Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the little sound that Abbey makes when she yawns... :wub: 

And when she barks, she looks up at the ceiling... :smstarz: guess she puts everything she has into it!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris meows like that sometimes. When someone is not paying any attention to her (heaven forbid) she will let you know it...by her talking (howling, meowing) to us. Sometimes it is short and other times she can get very vocal. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was somewhat wondering if this was a female Maltese trait... since Bella Mia had it and Glory does too... so silky but close to her tail she gets a more fluffy cottony bit of hair. Bella Mia did have more then Glory Girl does but yes, it matts more there. I have to make sure I comb around her tail a lot more then any where else.

Good luck,
Melanie
with one Wookie that can make kitten sounds


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

arty: I'm so glad to know that Gracie isn't the only one that meows!!!!! She makes all kinds of silly sounds but she does like to meow just to see if anyone is really paying attention or if goodness sake someone is actually paying attention to one of those lowly beast the cats. 

Then again I also think she tries to speak English so maybe its just me. :wacko1:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Jun 23 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595829


> arty: I'm so glad to know that Gracie isn't the only one that meows!!!!! She makes all kinds of silly sounds but she does like to meow just to see if anyone is really paying attention or if goodness sake someone is actually paying attention to one of those lowly beast the cats.
> 
> Then again I also think she tries to speak English so maybe its just me. :wacko1:[/B]


LOL, you aren't alone. My mom's pekenese (sp?) Brandy used to make noises like she was talking. Mom swore to everyone that she was saying "I wanna bone"... It sounded like "A wowa rowr" to me...but you know! :HistericalSmiley: 

Well gee, it sounds like Chloe isn't the only funny-noise making Malt out there.... That's sort of comforting and disturbing at the same time. She's a little weirdo!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I do not really know the difference between a cottony vs a silky coat. 

Emma has a combo I think ( if I had to guess)- After being blown dry she is a cottony puff, but her hair is very straight and silky usually. her hair parts down the middle of her back naturally and her tail is curved and silky ( where you can see clumps of strands)

How can you really tell?

And as for Maltese sounds...............................

You mean Maltese dogs make sounds?

Emma is almost mute.

Anyway she did some very feeble whining to get off the bed to pee before we got her steps and she will whine loudly if she is confined to the crate for a long period (4 hours).

But we have heard no odd sounds and no dog sounds....like barking, yapping , etc either. 

Even when our 2 Shelties are barking up a storm (and Shelties can bark) , Emma just jumps up & down with the frenzy, not making 1 sound.

Maybe she doesn't bark because the others bark enough for her? Or maybe there is some Basenji in her ( just kidding) ? 

We have had her a whole month and not heard any barking or other noises what-so-ever (except the very rare whine)!

Emma is not a very usual dog.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jun 24 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595951


> You mean Maltese dogs make sounds?
> 
> Emma is almost mute.[/B]


I believe Paris was about six months old before she barked. We were playing on the floor and all of a sudden I hear this little bitty ferocious bark! It was too cute and she was so proud of herself.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jun 24 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595951


> I do not really know the difference between a cottony vs a silky coat.
> 
> Emma has a combo I think ( if I had to guess)- After being blown dry she is a cottony puff, but her hair is very straight and silky usually. her hair parts down the middle of her back naturally and her tail is curved and silky ( where you can see clumps of strands)
> 
> ...





Just when i thought I saw the cutest photo....I see yours....How sweet the older dog with the puppy....soooooo cute ! My dog has a very obvious loud sharp bark and some whines, little woofs, and howls like a little wolf if I leave him. thank goodness he is used to the weekday work routine, no howling, but if I leave him with a sitter...he's not happy.
I think dogs' barks grow with them. she'll learn to do it.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi makes the absolute sweetest noises when she's excited (like when I come home) and she yawns. I guess it sounds kinda like a happy howl.  Also, when she's really happy she snorts - LOL! We call her Snorty McSnurd. :wub2: 

Tatumn very rarely barks. When he does bark it is only during play and very high-pitched ... it takes you very much by surprise! But the other noises he makes are the interesting ones. I have heard him mew like a kitten, but only a couple of times. When I cuddle him or pick him up he has these really sweet squeaks and groans he makes ... these are very common with him. :cloud9: Instead of begging for a treat, Tatumn sneezes to ask for one ... it's hilarious!

Regarding oddities with the coat ... Tatumn's is really soft everywhere, but there's a small area down his back toward his bottom which is kinda coarse. I guess it's more common than I thought!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 22 2008, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595381


> Mia has what I call "puffy hips" everything else is pretty silky.[/B]


Oh, I think I have that "puffy hip" thing happening!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness squeaks. She makes the funniest little squeaking noises that are just too cute.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 23 2008, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595525


> I love the little sound that Abbey makes when she yawns... :wub:
> 
> *And when she barks, she looks up at the ceiling*... :smstarz: guess she puts everything she has into it![/B]



LOL - Bonnie does that, too! But her bark is usually combined with a mini-howl.  And, when she's REALLY barking, she jumps, and I think she surprises herself when she does. Like she's putting all her strength and energy into the bark!


----------

